# Experiences with AQHA?



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have been debating on showing my horse through AQHA shows, but people have warned me against it due to the "cliquey" mentality. They have also said that the judging is all political, meaning that you don't win unless you're a big name, or the horse is. They have also said it is ridiculously expensive. (Although, I have seen the price tags on fancier hunter/jumper shows, where I'd imagine the people and the prices are especially bad.)

My horse is well-bred, but I am far from famous. haha. I'm only 16, and I don't come from any barn that is well-known through AQHA.

In your experience, is this at true? I know that you can run into bad people no matter where you show, but wondered if this is especially true in AQHA shows.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

There are politics in every breed show, but don't mistake politics with level of difficulty and finesse. AQHA shows are big and _very _competitive. There are so many levels of rules, turn-out, clothing, etc. before you even get to the actual showing. I've had some people blame it on "politics", but most of these people are newbies who don't realize that there are things you may not realize you are doing wrong. Unless you've been showing a while, you'd be wise to invest in a trainer who can not only help you with your riding, but even down to what lipstick to wear or what fake tail looks best on your horse. 

Otherwise, I show APHA, I'm not well known, but I do quite well. There's no denying that if you have a nice performing horse and are impeccably turned out you won't do poorly. It also doesn't hurt to get to know people and familiarize yourself with local trainers, judges, and more experienced competitors. They can give you a wealth of knowledge and networking never hurts.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

It would be a good idea to have a lesson or two with an AQHA trainer so they can evaluate and discuss your goals with you.


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

^ agree w the above. Also head to a couple shows. Meet the trainers, and watch them ride on the breaks. Talk to their clients. try to find one willing to take on someone new that may just need help getting their feet wet. 

How much you want to spent may determine what level you show at. Not in terms of horse, clothing, tack.. But more so in traveling, training etc. yes it's more expensive than most local shows. Search "whatever state you're in quarter horse association/club" and you can get a feel for the costs at the show, most post showbills online. 

When I showed AQHA as a youth, the barn I was with was more catty than the other exhibitors. I now show APHA, love my trainers and we all get along. No drama!! It's out there..

The politics are real, but please don't let it scare you away from trying something new.. I've won and lost classes I shouldnt have because of it. It's everywhere, on all levels. It sucks, but you are paying for an opinion and unless it's a class with a scoresheet... Go out and find a novice/introductory show and have fun!!


----------



## QHloverx3 (Jun 26, 2012)

Any show will have drama and there are always some people at shows that you just want to leave and never come back... I think it shouldn't matter who's there just as long as you have a good time and a good ride  If you keep worrying about who's going to be there, what they're going to say and who's going to be you why bother showing? If you want to go to this show go for it! If you don't, there's always another show. Showing shouldn't be about politics but some people force it to be... If you want to show you should have a good time and make some great memories.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

GoAppendix said:


> It would be a good idea to have a lesson or two with an AQHA trainer so they can evaluate and discuss your goals with you.


And maybe go watch one as well. I'm assuming you know how the AQHA trained horses ride compared to hunter/jumpers, etc.

I have just recently changed from a lower level trainer to one of those more well known barns and while I will admit that my placings did improve, I truley believe it has way more to do with the trainer and the skill sets that I am gaining from her instruction rather than her name alone. 

I generally spend about $500 on a show weekend but that's for 3 to 4 days of showing if that helps. I'm not the big winner in the class, I'm more somewhere in the middle and my horse has big names in his bloodlines but the big names are yesterdays names...

I have really enjoyed the AQHA circuit. It's a place where the very, very wealthy mingle with the blue collared workers. No lines are drawn and while money can definitely buy you the horse, the tack, and the trainer to get you into the winner circle, so can sweat and hard work...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

there's always negative nellys no matter what you want to do, Go sign up and go for it.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

I think just signing up is a good way to set yourself up for a bad experience and ending up discouraged. Make sure you and your horse are properly prepared, then try it out. Set yourself up for success.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I think going to a show to watch & meet some people is a good way to start. See what is out there,how horses go & are prepared & meeting some people will help transition into things easier. I have seen people that have done well at open venues & go to breed show thinking they are going to do well there too.They find they don't fit in like they thought:-(,horse presentation isn't there,skill level of horse etc. They go away saying oh politics,snotty people,oh there horses are all on steroids or crippled,yup all sorts of excuses when reality was they jumped in over their head:-x.
Finding a friend or coach that can help you get your foot in the door to attending a breed show makes meeting people easier too,feel more welcomed.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

You might be interested in this article: Introductory Shows Offer Chance to Show Quarter Horses - GoHorseShow.com


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been showing AQHA for over 15 years, and I've met a ton of super nice people and some snobby people. It's simple...I don't hang out with the snobs so it's like they don't even exist to me. The big name people win...simply because they have the best horses. I've only see politics come into play a few times, but I don't let it bother me. I know quite a few World Champ trainers, and quite a few judges (I was on AQHA's Show Committee for 5 years so I met a bunch), and they really do a good job at being objective.

In all honesty, I've met more snobby people at open local shows which is why I stopped showing on that circuit a long time ago.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

My friend shows through AQHA in Australia. She does very well, is not famous, doesnt come from a fancy barn. All she has is raw talent and a will to perform at her best. She loved the showing and finds it no difficult and "Political" From the normal hack rings around. Sorry, im not a QH person but added what my friend thought of them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Touching on the judges. For the most part, in my experience, the judges are great. When I went into halter for the first time, the other competitors were very helpful, the told me how to stand and hold my halter and where to go etc. The judge smiled and kind of guided me through it. After the class, one of the competitors stopped me and gave me some really neat tips on how to square your horse up for the judge.

It was a very good experience for me.

Last year I did trail for the first time and it was so embarrassing, I thought I'd cry. The judges had to fix every obstacle. I had signed up for green and novice but I wasn't going to do the novice after that course but the judges made me go in. They were really encouraging. 

The show staff at the shows I go to (the gate crew and the office staff) are also really great. They actually cheer you on. I really like these shows and as I said before, I'm not the big winner. Once in a while I do something wonderful and win a class but not very often. For the most part, I'm somewhere in the middle.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I find a lot more politics at local saddle club levels. I was mostly self-taught when I showed at Nationals the first time, but did okay. (Meaning I placed in a few classes.) 

I did find a big name trainer in another state that I spent a few weeks with every summer. I placed much higher in many more classes after that, but it was because my trainer was awesome. He helped me polish my performance in ways I never would have thought of.

I guess my advice would be to get as prepared as you can. Even finding someone that can give you a few lessons and show you how to groom your horse and yourself would be a tremendous help. And finding a trainer that also judges is a great idea, even if you can't show at the shows he/she judges.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

